# Shoreline Field Trial



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Open is at James Dean's Property - Starts at 9:00 a.m. 
Derby is at West Thompson- Starts at 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you know where the AM and Q are starting on Saturday?

Thanks!!

Andy


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

As soon as I find out I will post. But it won't be until Friday evening.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, but I'll already be in CT by this evening without computer. I'm sure somebody at the hotel might know - if not, I'll just check out both places in the morning!

Andy


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Is there anyone out there who can report on the open call backs?
Pat


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I was told that the derby still has 3 dogs to run today.

Brenda, you have spoiled all of us with your wonderful reporting of call backs! Have fun in Maine and eat a lobster for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

I 'heard' that there were 21 called back (open), and that's all! I had an eye operation yesterday, am getting a ride this morning with Pattie to see what I can 'see'.

Pat


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Any news on the Open???

Katie


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

*shoreline amt callbacks*

after 1st
2,4,5,9,10,12,14,15,17,18,20,22,25,31,32,34,35,37,38,39,40,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,52,53,54,56,58
Total of 33 dog back for land blind


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: shoreline amt callbacks*



Boomer said:


> after 1st
> 2,4,5,9,10,12,14,15,17,18,20,22,25,31,32,34,35,37,38,39,40,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,52,53,54,56,58
> Total of 33 dog back for land blind


Thanks very much!!! I think dog 35 was a scratch... Katie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

This is what I got so far

Open 
1st Banner-Mark Mosher
2nd Not sure
3rd Kate Simonds-Not sure with what dog
4th David Mosher-Not sure with what dog
RES Jam Rick Roberts not sure with what dog

Sorry not much help

Katie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats to Kate on the 3rd in the Open. Anybody know if it was Toot or Raven?

M


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Newt got Second!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With FC-AFC Striker!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

This was my first Field Trial I have ever been to watch. I was at Open on Friday rooting for dog 29. Got to video tape him on the land triple. I was WOW'd by the work these dogs do.

I was down today to watch the Qual but ended up dealing with Dave's Flat tire. Ya guys are soo.... well you know. No offense any one. :lol: So I didn't get to see any land marks but did get to see two dogs run the land blind.

Good luck to those who made it to Sunday. Wish I could come watch again but some one has to take care of the dogs that stay home.

Pattie

ps: Pat incase you didn't get my message your cell phone is in my truck.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

21 Called back to the third series in AM:

2,9 ,12,14,15,25,31,32,34,35,37,39,43,44,47,48,49,50,52,53,58 


Nice Test.

Paula


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

*AMT water marks*

14,25,31,34,37,48,49,50,53,58


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Amateur (Partial Results):

1) Talon - Paul Mocciaro

2) Jr. - Bob Larsen

3) Shooter - Witney Ralph

4) Loppy - Mike Coutu 8) 

RJ ??
Jam: I know that Julie Andersen and Shelly - not sure of the others.

Congratulations to all.



Paula


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Amateur Results:
1) Talon - Paul Mocciaro
2) Jr - Bob Larsen
3) Shooter - Whitney Ralph
4) Loppy - Mike Coutu

RJ - #14 Pedro - Kate Simmons
J - #48 Oliver - Ginny Sislane
J - #37 Pistol - Kurlansky
J - #31 Miss T - Pete Plourde
J - #25 Shelly - Julie Anderson

Great trial, talented dogs! Congratulations to all.


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*shoreline*

Congratulations to my good friend Paul Mocciaro on winning the Amt. with FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon !!!!! What a great dog and handler!!! Also congratulations to all of my friends that ran this weekend and finished! Davey


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Any Qual results?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Paul.....


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results:

1st - Mark Isenberg with Blue

2nd - Norman Macintyre with Abby

3rd - Rick Millheim and Jazz

4th - Mark Mosher with Zeke

RJ - Andy Carlson with Briezy

JAMS - Carey Phillips with Streak, Jim Machado with Addy, Buck Shope with Ticket, Becky Whitmeyer with Rennie, Eric Lamontagne with Colt and David Sears with Twister

It was a great Q - the judges set up a really nice test.

And Congrats to Mark and Blue - you ran a GREAT trial!!  

Andy


----------



## Bonnie & Tom R (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats Mark!!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Mark, Blue and Grandma Glenda


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Who said nice guys don't finish last. Congratulations Mark Isenberg. 



(??????MW)


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Mistake- Who said nice guys finish last. Mark did a great job and is a real great dog person.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wooohooo!! Congrats Mark & Blue!!! Only a matter of time! 8) 

Andy & Briezy too-you go girls!  

AND Carey & Hawk!! (ALL the Jams!!)

Cloud Nine Regards-

M


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MARK AND BLUE!!!!!!! He lived up to his name this weekend. :wink: 

Also, congrats to Norm, Andy, Carey and Eric!!!!! Good Job to you all.

Paula


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks, everyone!

Judges Ellis Ibbotson and Chad O'Brien set up a challenging test for 47 dogs. Blue ran a wonderful trial and, obviously, I couldn't be more thrilled with the result. It was great to see so many friends this weekend in all stakes. 

A nice weekend for the Vermont contingent with congratulations to Betsy & Thomas Bernhard and Patti Roberts for Earl's Derby win and Kate Simonds for her "third" third in a row and JAM in the AM.

I'm grateful to the many hard working members of the Shoreline Retriever Club for putting on a well-run trial and to Dr. James Dean for the use of his fantasy inducing property. If I won the lottery...

Porjay's Vida Blue Streak ***


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Woohoo! Go MARK & BLUE! GREAT NEWS!
Blue for Blue 
--Anney


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

I just wanted to take a few moments to thank a few people who made the field trial turn out so well. First to Dr. James Dean for the use of his wonderful property and his support of the retriever sports. Second to the Moshers and Chad O'Brien for helping the club out with bird boys and transporting them down from Maine(Dave's boys are well trained , hard working and always helpful)and who without trials like this would not be possible.Next to the members of both Shoreline and Colonial Retriever Field Trial Club for their hard work over three long days.Next to all our judges for setting up well thought out series and for taking time away from their dogs and families to give back to the game for all of us.To Sandi McCourt our chair for all of her hard work and last but certainly not least to Mike Moscowitz who did a tremendous amount of work and personally made the trial go so flawlessly. 
Thanks to all, Bob Walton


----------

